# Help with Plant ID



## houseofcards (Feb 16, 2005)

Can someone positively identify the plant shown below. I bought it as Ludwigia Repens, but one member thinks it is L. repens x L. arcuata:


----------



## orlando (Feb 14, 2007)

Not Ludwigia Repens.


----------



## Jeff.:P:. (Nov 20, 2007)

I don't think its L. repens x L. arcuata. I have it L. repens x L. arcuata and the leaves are more oval and shiny, but it could be from my lights. So its possible. Looks more like some kind of a Hygro or something. I'm no help.

http://www.aquahobby.com/garden/e_Ludwigia_Narrow.php


----------



## gibmaker (Jan 3, 2007)

I think it looks like hygrofila polysperma


----------



## Jeff.:P:. (Nov 20, 2007)

I think were on the right track.. The new growth, leaf shape, leaf veins look very similar to HYGROPHILA SP. 'PANTANAL'


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

It's definitely a _Hygrophila_, but I'm not sure which one.


----------



## houseofcards (Feb 16, 2005)

thanks for the responses. This is interesting because I definitely thought it was some kind of Ludwigia. Here's a pic of it under different conditions. In the first pick it's growing in a 10g w/AS, excel and 55cf lighting. In the this pic it's growing in a 72g w/Eco, co2 and 260cf lighting.


----------



## KatjaT (Dec 7, 2007)

I'm guite sure, that you got two different plant there. Some _Hygrophila sp._ and _Ludwigia sp._ like your last pic. If somebody can tell witch _Ludwigia_ it is, I'm very happy too (I have similar plant)


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

The bottom picture looks like _Ludwigia repens x arcuata_. Compare it with the plant on page 358 in Kasselmann.


----------



## houseofcards (Feb 16, 2005)

I think the macro pics of this plant might be adding to the confusion. All the pics are of the same plant I'm 100% positive. Here's two more pics one closeup and one further away.
Personally, I think it is Ludwigia repens x arcuata


----------

